# Internet TV Streamer Claims its Service is Just Like an old TV Antenna



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> (CN) - An Internet TV company countersued the major networks, claiming it does violate copyright by live-streaming their programming, because the airwaves are a public trust.
> 
> Fox, NBC, ABC and others sued FilmOn and Aereokiller in May, in District of Columbia Federal Court, over mini-antenna technology that allows users to receive live programming on their computers.
> 
> ...


http://www.courthousenews.com/2013/07/01/58973.htm


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I didn't know there were any competitors to Aero. You would think that someone would own the patent for the tiny antenna / streaming idea.

My fear with all of this is that Congress will end up passing a law that prohibits the streaming of OTA signals w/o permission and that would make it illegal to stream OTA over a Sling Box (like I can do with my 722K w/ OTA module).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That's the weirdest article I've ever read.


----------

